# Java Hilfe



## TobiasKerlm (10. Mai 2020)

Hallo ich habe Probleme mit meinen Hausaufgaben in Informatik.

Ich muss ein Warteschlange erstellen mit diesen vorgaben:
+ PatienthinterAnstellen(pSchlange: Queue<PatientP>, pPatient: PatientP):Queue<PatientP>
+NameVomErstenPatienten(pSchlange: Queue<PatientP>): void
+PatientVerlaesstZimmer(pSchlange: Queue<PatientP>): Queue<PatientP>
+AnzahlPatientenZimmer(pSchlange: Queue<PatientP>):int
PatientPrioritaetEinfuegen(pSchlange: Queue<PatientP>,  pPatientP; PatientP):Queue<PatientP>

PatientP:
+getP():int
+setP(pP:int):void

Die Klasse habe ich bereits Fertig. PatientP ist die unterklasse von der Klasse Patient und dort bin ich noch dabei.

Meine Warteschlange sieht so aus:


public class Warteschlange
{
    private PatientP start;
    private PatientP ende;

    public Warteschlange()
    {
        warteschlange = new Queue<PatientP>();

    }

    public void PatienthinterAnstellen(Queue<PatientP> pSchlange, PatientP pPatient )
    {
        if(ende != null)
        {
            ende.getName(pPatient);
        }
        else
        {
            start = pPatient;    
        }   

    }

    public void NameVomErstenPatienten(Queue<PatientP> pSchlange){




    }

  public int AnzahlPatientenZimmer(Queue<PatientP> pSchlange)




}


Ich komme da gerade nicht weiter.

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## TobiasKerlm (10. Mai 2020)

PatientP habe ich fertig bekommen. Mir fehlt nur die Warteschlange


----------



## Schuriko (10. Mai 2020)

Hast du dir https://docs.oracle.com/javase/7/docs/api/java/util/Queue.html angeschaut?


TobiasKerlm hat gesagt.:


> + PatienthinterAnstellen(pSchlange: Queue<PatientP>, pPatient: PatientP):Queue<PatientP>


Ist einfach nur die add() - function mit übergabe des PatientenP der dazu kommt



TobiasKerlm hat gesagt.:


> +NameVomErstenPatienten(pSchlange: Queue<PatientP>): void


get(1).getName() der Interface Queue



TobiasKerlm hat gesagt.:


> +PatientVerlaesstZimmer(pSchlange: Queue<PatientP>): Queue<PatientP>


delete(index) der Interface Queue



TobiasKerlm hat gesagt.:


> +AnzahlPatientenZimmer(pSchlange: Queue<PatientP>):int


size() der Interface Queue



TobiasKerlm hat gesagt.:


> PatientPrioritaetEinfuegen(pSchlange: Queue<PatientP>,  pPatientP; PatientP):Queue<PatientP>


----------



## TobiasKerlm (11. Mai 2020)

Schuriko hat gesagt.:


> Hast du dir https://docs.oracle.com/javase/7/docs/api/java/util/Queue.html angeschaut?
> 
> Ist einfach nur die add() - function mit übergabe des PatientenP der dazu kommt
> 
> ...


Danke ^^


----------

